# Central Maine Group Looking for Players



## Exquisite Dead Guy (Jun 5, 2005)

My gaming group will be loosing two members at the end of August, and I'm starting to get desperate!   :\ 

We play 3.5 Forgotten Realms campaign with very few house rules. We would be looking for one or more players who understand that this is just a *GAME* - we're all here to have fun.

We meet every other Saturday at my house in Oakland Maine (just north of Augusta). We occasionally play a board or card game after our D&D session.

Please post here or contact me directly for more information. If emailing, please put GAMER CLASSIFIED AD in the subject. 
My email addy is: *demiurge AT adelphia DOT net*


----------



## svAmfivena (Jun 19, 2005)

I'm interested. I recently moved to Maine and miss roleplaying. I left a campaign I'd been involved with for 10+ years. We ran a fairly involved and serious game, but we always focused on fun. At the end of the day it's all about getting out of the house and hanging with friends.

I mostly like to be a player. However, I have filled in as DM to give the regular a break.

Martin


----------



## Exquisite Dead Guy (Jun 19, 2005)

svAmfivena said:
			
		

> I'm interested. I recently moved to Maine and miss roleplaying. I left a campaign I'd been involved with for 10+ years. We ran a fairly involved and serious game, but we always focused on fun. At the end of the day it's all about getting out of the house and hanging with friends.
> 
> I mostly like to be a player. However, I have filled in as DM to give the regular a break.
> 
> Martin




Martin:

Our next session it is tentatively scheduled for 7/2 depending on everyone's holiday plans.  You're quite welcome to join us and see if our style of play is to your liking.

The group is currently consists of a cleric6, fighter6, rouge5/fighter1, war mage6, bard5, and ranger5/cleric1.  The last two characters will be the ones departing at the end of August.

If you'd like any additional information you can post here or email me: demiurge AT adelphia DOT net.


----------



## Exquisite Dead Guy (Jul 4, 2005)

Hmmm... svAmfivena seems to have dropped off the face of the Earth, so is anyone else in Central Maine interested?  

If you live in the Brunswick area we can probably arrange a car pool with one of our other members.


----------

